# IH 384 build date



## Brakeman (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey guys was looking at my Dads IH384 for a rebuild and was trying to find out the year it was built for the engine kit. I cleaned the serial plate off and there was no serial number to be found. Was the serial number painted on the plate? The model number is B570002B001068. Any ideas would help, thanks.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Serial numbers should be stamped !!

Where did you find the no quoted as it appears to be the correct format for a,serial no !!

B570002 = Build of tractor (Kind Code)
B = where Built, Great Britain.
001068 = individual production no (Serial No) This is an early machine the 568th built in 1979.


----------



## Brakeman (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info cyrush. I found the numbers on the plate on the right side of the clutch housing, like it said on tractordata.com. The place where the serial was blank and those numbers were found where the model# was suppose to be.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

IH changed the format of the numbers and for awhile they did not exactly fit the positions on the plate.???

Here is some more info;- (Copied from an answer i gave on another forum)



A Question was asked ??


I need a little help from the almighty BFF member society! ￼. Would it be possible to find out the age of an International Farmall tractor by the serial number? The model is an F 826 and the serial number: 2510120U013990*. Does anybody know what it means or is it just a random line of numbers?

If someone could help me I would be very grateful! ￼


Heres an answer.￼


Anything but random!!!!!

O/K here goes !!!

2510120 = Kind code (Build Options) Includes Engine type (Gas or Diesel or LPG) ,Transmission type (Mechanical, Hydrostatic, 4speed, 8speed ETC, ETC) hydraulic set up (Pump size) No of valves Types of valve couplers Etc,Wheel eqt ETC, 3 point hitch fitted (Yes / NO )

Letter = Country of Manufacture: -
U = USA
C = Canada
A = Australia
B= Great Britain
F = France
D = Deutschland (Germany)
S = Sweden

The group of no's following the letter (013990) are the individual unit production (Serial)Number).

* = defines the end of the number sequence.

Your Model F 826 , "F" tells me it is a"Farmall" If the model no was Just 826 it would be an International. "I" would tell me it was an industrial build (Usually yellow paintwork)

Your tractor F 826 serial no (U013990) was built @ the Farmall works in 1970.

Hope this helps ￼

￼ ￼


----------

